# Wilflex Ink Mixing System



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey all,

I just ordered Wilflex MX mixing system, 13 colors + blk & wht instead of the pigment based since it was double the price (probably would have saved money in the long run though). Each come in a quart with a chart. I also ordered a Pantone forumula coated/uncoated book which will come soon too. I was mixing colors, but thought this would make it a bit easier to match pantone colors for clients since I don't have much of a selection of ink colors anyway. I will be picking the mixing system up Monday, and pay $226.46 for it from a local distributor. I couldn't find anyone else to compare the price to, so I came here to ask. Is that a good buy? I assume it isn't too bad considering I used to buy ICC ink for $13 per quart. 

If I use all of one of the colors, can I easily replace the same color to make a complete mixing system again? I can't find a distributor online where I can buy these certain colored MX series ink for the future. Anyone have US sites from where they buy Wilflex products?

I see they sell mixing "shakers," any suggestions on other general equipment that can be used to mix ink easier than hand? I was thinking about using a electronic egg beater/mixer on the slowest setting. Also any suggestions on cheap containers to store the mixed ink? Does the container need to be airtight for plastisol ink?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

The price looks to be ok. not totally sure as we get our mixing inks in gallons.

You will need a good digital scale that reads grams. This is essential in getting the proper percentages of the various colors.
Make sure you get tons of quart buckets. I found them at a local hardware store for about a buck or two cheaper than industry suppliers.

Industry suppliers sell a bit with a blade on the end that is used for mixing inks with a drill. I believe you can find these in a hardware store as well. I don't think an egg beater will be tough enough.

Containers should have lids. You do not want dust and other artifacts mixing with the inks. They do not need to be air tight just closed

I think you'll be happy with the wilflex system. I use the Rutland M2 series as well as the Wilflex PC series.

it takes a little patience learning to mix properly yet you started on the right foot by getting a true mixing system and one of the best out there.

If you ever have questions give Carl busey a call at Nazdar/PolyOne. hes the ink guy to talk to. I have his card at the office if you need a direct line.

Good luck and happy Mixing


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

That is actually a great price for that system. 

Congrats on the purchase. I just made the leap to a mixing system too. From what I've been hearing, you'll never look back.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeah, I'm excited and waiting for Monday to roll around. I will stop by a hardware store for quart buckets and the bit. I think I know what you are talking about, used one awhile back to mix ceramic chemicals (they got real hard on the bottom of the buckets). I am prepared to buy a scrub for mixing  .


----------



## johnatwar (Aug 9, 2010)

so how do i purchase the kit? i went to their site and they don't even list prices..


----------



## ErinAllen (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi!! Wilflex works through a world wide network of distributors. You can find your distributor by clicking this link 

Distributors

or you can contact Wilflex Technical services at 800-326-0226 press 1 or email techserviceswilflex[USER=18667]@po[/USER]lyone.com and they will advise you who your closest distributor is. 

Thanks, 

Erin


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello i am new to the forum we are looking at upgrading to a ink mixing system my printer likes the Wilflex any suggestions Thanks


----------

